# Anyone had any updates/seen Lesely (Medium) lately?



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Just wondering if anymore of you had a reading or those of you that did last year have any news??

I'm thinking of going to visit her again - been 6 months since i last saw her....

Jo x


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Looks like Lesley got me and my sister mixed up - sis told me this weekend that she is now over 7 weeks pg and found out just before xmas - Lesley told me I'd be pg before the end of the year.  At least one of is thats the main thing.


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Jo,

I had an e-mail reading 3 months ago and she said I would be pg in 6 months and have a baby by the end of 2007, so still quietly hoping she is right


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi. She told me I'd move on to 'plan B' and it would be different drugs (possibly injectable drug) and would help with what she thinks are implantation problems. She said I'd be pg between March and June.

My consultant just gave me more Clomid, so she was wrong about that. Am hoping it's just the details she was wrong about and that she was spot on with the pg timing.   

Rosie. xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I lost my reading when my PC blew up last week   think its on here somewhere so off for a look.....her reading was less detailed than some of yours but she did say the card of 6 months showed good news and after 6 months 'blooming' I had the reading end of September so could that be a BFP in March?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Well I'm hoping Lesley is completely way off the mark with her timings for me.

She said she saw me as an older mum (well I'm 35 in less than 6 weeks - so I'm nearly there already! ...and this is not meant to cause offence to anyone over 35 - honest)
She said she saw me having to have some 'help' in getting pregnant - but nothing as far as IVF and that I would be preggers by the time I was 36......well having had my first IUI this month i'm hoping this is the 'help' she was talking about ....and in terms of timings...well, if this was the one, then I'd be 3 months short of my 36th b'day...so would that count? 

Lesley said she also saw me having twins... ....but I only had one dominant follie for IUI...so unless there were two eggies hiding away in there, or the egg divides, maybe that isn't to be?

Well, all I can say is I'm taking it all with a pinch of salt!


----------



## Lolly2 (Oct 5, 2006)

hiya i had a reading with lesley in the summer i never mentioned my I.F probs and she didn't pick up on these either, she said that i would have kids within the next couple of years so i think she just assumed that i wanted kids at some point (like most women do) i guess i am a bit sceptical about this, although some people have raved about her and i think she seems a very nice lady


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi Jo,

Well as you know, I am rather sceptical myself. For those of you who don't know, I saw Lesley initially, in May 2006 when she said I would conceive either Aug or Sept 2006. Well, that wasn't to be. She also said that she didn't see me needing IUI but currently waiting for an appt to start this! ( secretly praying I don't need it cause AF still not here as yet but still need to get through the rest of the day ). She also initially that we WEREN'T looking to move house when infact we were / still are going through the process of moving! So you can kind of see why I do not hold much faith in her - sorry but just how I feel. I know she has been spot on with other people.

I hope you are keeping well and I hope I have some good news for you very soon!

TC,

Mads xxx


----------



## bambii9 (Jan 5, 2007)

I saw a medium last year in may.
She read my cards, never met me before (I was filling in for someone, and thought what the hell).
Anyway, she told me I had been pregnant, but it had only been a short pregnancy.  She also told me, she knew I had problems and was seeing a gynae for it.  She told me that the NHS held the key to solving my problems.  She told I had 3 operations, within a 2 year period.  She told me that I had a fertility problem.
I asked her if she saw any children in the future for me.  She said she would not lie to me and the cards I had picked showed no obvious signs of falling pregnant.  She then asked me to pick 3 cards carefully.  I did this and she summised by looking at the cards, that it was a positive sign, all three card signified a struggle then a calm, I looked and all cards had 'rough waters going into smooth waters' signifying that yes things are bad, but they will get better.  She told me that the next 16 months would be significant.  It is now January - 8 months after the reading and I starting my Clomid cycle for the first time this month. 
I am still not pinning my hopes on it though, I keep and open mind and see what comes to fruition.
Everything else she told me about family was spot on.  She told me more about o/h family (most of which I could not confirm or deny as I didnt know)  When I told him everything it was him that confirmed everything she said was spot on with regards to his family, and he is a the biggest sceptic I know.


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Hiya,

I was a real believer as well I've not had an email from Lesley but I went last sunday with a friend to have my tarot cards read. it was £30.00 and personally I thought it was a total waste of my time  , all she said to me about children was that she could see a child this year but could not confirm it would be mine, I was gutted, she also did not really mention anything else that was relevant to me or my lifestyle. 
I don't think I'll ever go again. 

Sometimes I think they just give us all false hope, but sometimes even a little glimmer of hope is nice!

Emma xx


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi 
I saw a medium in November, and what she said was pretty spot on so far.
The first thing she mentioned was kids, she told me that i would have 2 kids in 2 years and that the first one would sort my insides out?? weird eh? She also said that in the next 12 months i will be planning for a baby? She also said that people aren't pulling there weight at work and that we would lose 2 people at work but they would only replace 1 ( which they just have) she was accurate about the timing too. She asked if i had just done my kitchen ( i have) and she also said that we are going to need to replace something as something was going to break or something along those lines ( well, the storage heater broke last week and the washer is on its way out) She said my shifts are going to change at work so i will get more time at home, and as it happens my hours are changing in Feb. She said that I'm going on a course in the new year.... when my area manager came in yesterday he aid he was putting me on the next course type thing at work, its not a proper course, it is only run by Co-op who i work for. She mentioned the fact that i wasn't getting on with my mum in law at the time, but that we would get on, which we are now, and also the fact that i dint get on with my SIL (partners sis) and that I'm to be vary wary of her as she is a threat to me. She kept going back to kids and she said although I'm wary about kids ( i had been thinking of giving up tx as id had enough) she told me that i will make a happy mum and to carry on with what i was doing.

I went into the reading a sceptic, thought it was all a load of rubbish, but i came out really shocked. In fact i nearly walked out half way thru as so much of it was true and it was quite scary. she mentioned the fact my partner had been married before and his ex had had a miscarriage.there was no way this woman knew me, no way at all, i didnt ask any questions, i just said yes and no to what she said, i even took my engagement ring off.

Scary stuff, lets just hope what she said about kids hurys up and happens
Claire


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks for all your replies, so far nothing really positive then. Mads, good luck hope she was only a few month out with you!!

Jo x


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

The readings were looking ahead over the next 6 months and as they were done 3-4 months ago it is too early to tell.

I am still heopeful she got it right for me


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hello, I only just noticed this thread.  Lesly told me that I would be pregnant by December but she didn't know which December.  Anyway I got my BFP on 7 December.  She also told me that thought I would need a little help but not IVF - I had IUI.  She said that everything would happen around special dates/anniversaries of people passing away, this didn't make sense at the time of the reading but I started injections on the anniversary of my Grandads death and had my first scan on the anniversary of my Nana's death....spooky!!

She also told me that the baby was a gift from my Grandma who I was very close to and she passed away just over a year ago.  She said that my Gran was sending the baby to us as a present and that it would be a boy - we'll have to wait and see on that one!!  

Jane xxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Jane - Huge Congratulations, I didnt know you had a BFP!! wow! she was spot on with you then    That is lovely.

Tracy - yeah, bit early to tell for some of you. I just really want another reading, but dont want to waste my money either.
Jo x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Binty  Lesley  was just a month out with her prediction for you


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Wow Jane, thats amazing!!!!!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Looks like lesley was a month out but saying that it probably all started last month to get my BFP this month


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I really should get one done. How do I find her again?


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

This is her website http://www.lesleyanderson.com/

You can also buy a reading on e-bay, her seller name is lesleymedium and you can find her by doing an advanced search.

Go for it Kerry


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I will try and sort it out tomorrow. Bit scared though!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Kerry - have you contacted Lesley ?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

No not yet think I will this afternoon. Shall I do it on ebay? Her prices have gone up I think, £15 or £18 Buy it Now.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

can't remember what I paid but she was well worth it....go for it hun


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Yeah go for it Kerry !!

When me and my mum saw her (i only live 15 miles away) it was £25.00 in person so thats not 2 bad.

Binty - CONGRATS!! that is amazing  
I may have one over the phone or send her a picci of my bump?!  
J xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

just bumped this up as I know Mads has had a BFP now......


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Oh my! Mads,

I can't believe it!1 ive sent you a PM, but that is brill news! will it be due in Sept??
Jo xx    

BTW, I asked Lesely what she thought i was having (sent her a picci) and she reckons a BOY! have to wait and find out!

Anymore stories? Jo x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Great news for Mads and LA said she wouldn't need IUI.

How are you doing Jo?? Looks as though your bump is coming along well. LA told me that we would have a boy too - we are having a gender scan on 13 March so I'll let you know if she was right about that.


Jane xxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

So nice to hear that Mads got her BFP! I remember how disappointmed she felt when it didn't happen when Lesley said.

She got details of my treatment wrong, but said I would get pg between March and June - not far off eh? Hope she was right about having my baby in my arms for Christmas!  

Did Kerry ever have a reading?

Rosie. xxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Yeah, good news re: LA as well  

Janie - let us know how the scan goes and what your having, how exciting. We didnt want to find out and couldnt anyhow cos of the position of baby at the 20 wk scan! (bit scrunched up!)  I am doing well thanks, i cant believe how quickly time is going though!! scary    

J x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Tell me about It - the first 12 weeks seemed to drag on forever but now time is moving on really fast.  Glad you are doing well.  I'll let you know the result of the scan


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Looks as though Lesley was spot on with me - she said I would be pregnant in Dec and I was and she said it would be a boy and we had our gender scan tonight and we are having a boy!!!


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

WOW! Janie, that is amazing, im thinking of going to see Lesely again.

Glad all went well, the time will go quicker now, i cant believe im nearly 32 wks    are you glad its a boy?
Jo xx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi Jane 

Wow that's great about Lesley's prediction.... 

She mentioned doctors and to continue going to appointments in mine and also seeing a significant "bump" this Christmas time.... IUI due to start early April so info and dates match quite well!! Watch this space eh   

Sam xx

PS Your scan pics have been great BTW


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Sammy - good luck with the IUI in April, not long to go            
I hope she is right about Christmas  
Jo x


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Cheers Jo feeling a bit   but i'm sure we'll get thro it!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Sammy

Only just noticed your post    Good luck for your IUI - give me shout if you need any info.  Lets hope Lesley is spot on for you too.

Lots of luck   
Jane xxx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi Jane 

Thanks chick, altho just found out today that treatment won't go ahead this month as it is likely I'll ovulate over the Easter bank hols and the clinic is shut for 4 days (how dare they)......!!! bloody typical eh 

You never know there might be a natural conception yet 

Sam xx

ps All your scan pics have been absolutely fab, is baby boy sucking his thumb in your latest one??


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Unfortunately her prediction with me  didn't / won't come true...  she said she saw my last FET working and that I'd have a baby by xmas and not need to go through EC again...  My last FET was a BFN and I'm not starting my fresh cycle now until end of May so no xmas baby for us    still, she was pretty good with other stuff    )

Helen xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Helen ((hug))
I just came across this thread this evening - lovely to see some BFP'S predicted true 
Like Others these readings give me hope so when lesley gave me this quote Ive been questioning her  as how can I give up hope when all the mediums Ive seen over the last few years have predicted 2 children for us 



> Just when you have *given up hope and waiting.* But I do feel that by the end of 2007 you will have two children, or two children are on the way well and truly. Nana says "where there's life, there's hope" her saying to you. She is almost a little stern about this, nicely saying don't fret yourself about it, it will all work out in the end - just when you don't expect it to. She is cuddling them for now, then they are yours


And Cheri said 


> They are showing me two girls, who are around 2 years apart. I think that perhaps you might have to consult with your dr yet again. I think that they have found issues, and linking this to "ovaries" but not sure what this means. That you guys will have to look into other avenues of concieving the children


So who knows I will post here as soon as I know!
~Dizzi~


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Helen - so sorry your last FET didnt work.  Good luck though for your new treatment cycle at the end of May

Dizzi - your reading sound really promising.  I hope she was right   

Sammy - oh no, thats bad luck that you will be ovulating around the Easter holidays.  Good luck for next month though   .  As you say, don't give up hope on a natural conception. As for the scan, I think he is sucking his thumb on this last scan although its hard to tell, the sonographer couldn't tell if he was touching his face of sucking his thumb.


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Helen - Really sorry about your latest lot of treatment, here's hoping Lesley was just a little out on her dates  

Jane - From your scan pic i would say he's a contented little chap, chillin out and sucking his thumb.....!!!! Not that i'm an expert ot anything    

Dizzi - Fingers crossed for you chick, both your predictions sound good and the "two children" part sounds very consistant also   

Sam xx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Sammy - I hope Easter brings you lots of eggs and not just choc ones        
Good luck to Dizzi too    

Helen, sorry to hear that, lesley has been a bit out with me and few others.  
Jo x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi

I had a reading in September 2006 and that said that I would be happier in 6 months time if a little anxious......my wait would be over and after 6 months Lesley said I would be blooming.....

I got a  in April and am now nearly 10 weeks pregnant.

Any more updates?


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

How do you get an email reading?x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Ive had a look on ebay, but not really sure what ive got to do    

It would be interesting even though i do believe im a bit sceptical at the same time if that makes any sense


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Congratulations Sarah, thats amazing    WOW!! hows it all going?

Lesely said i would have a boy, after i emailed a pic of my bump, but i did have a girl, which i really wanted   i havent told her yet...

Jo xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Think I just searched ebay under 'Lesley Anderson Medium' girls I then sent a picture and asked for a general reading.....I didn't actually mention TTC

Jo - thanks hun am fine so far but am a bag of nerves, have another scan tomorrow so praying it will be good news.  How are you coping with little Nigella?


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi. Yes I just did a search under seller name for lesleymedium and a list of her listings came up. Once you've 'won' (I always love that term  ) she will contact you and you can send pics and or ask questions or just tell her you want a general reading. 

I think she was pretty spot on with me (think she said pg between March and June with baby in my arms for Xmas). The other lady from Canada called Cheri said November (which is possible as due date is 24th October) and it will be a girl - so we'll have to wait and see on that one! 

Not sure whether to go back for a 'bump' sexing or not as I don't want to have any expectations really as to the sex. DH already thinks it will be a boy.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Ooooh, am very tempted to do this !

How much does she charge and is it done by phone/email/whatever ?!?!

Nix.


----------



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)

i'm tempted to do this also,,

tried the search on ebay but didnt get anywhere,, 

help any1


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi kewlgirl,

Go to community and type in lesley medium it should bring up her name then click sellers items

Hope this helps

Nikki xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Or you could try advanced search and go down to search by sellers name and type in lesleymedium. I did that and 2 came up. I went for the reading rather than the tarot, and she will do it by phone (and extra £2 if you want a tape of it but you need to let her know in advance when you pay) or email - whichever you prefer.

Hope she gives you a good reading. I am always a bit sceptical but I found it did give me hope.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi,

I had a reading with lesley last year and i was in her home, cos i live near by, think it was £20 or £25 but on ebay she does them cheaper, just got a reply from her today cos i told her i had a little girl.. she is very nice   and was v good, apart from said i was having a boy when i emailed a pic of me at the end of my pg, but admited wasnt too good with this.

Jo xx

PS. if you google her name it comes up, she lives in sidmouth, devon.

Sarah, glad your ok, Nigella is keeping me busy, esp at night!! but worth it, sooo cute... xx


----------



## AmyBxxx (Aug 28, 2006)

I had a reading and she didnt give me much hope for a BFP really - just said i need to stop worrying about things in the future and get myself a hobby to take my mind off it!

Though she was SPOT on about some questions i asked about my brother! (who had been ill)

Amy xx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi,
Anyone seen Lesley lately? I am seeing her this Wed, its a year ago she predicted i would get pg etc.. and now i have a 12 week old, so she was pretty good  

will let you know how it goes.......

Jo xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi, just saw this thread!

I had a reading from Lesley in April and she said she could see we had difficulties getting pg, and instead of it putting a strain on our marriage it had bought us closer together, she also said she could see me being pregnant already or very soon, and a baby being born in either december or jan, which I was very excited about as our 2nd ivf was just starting and the dates all worked out! Unfortunatley, she was wrong, and we got a BFN from it. 

When I emailed her to let her know she responded with she was sorry but she couldnt tell me in the reading if the pregnancy would continue or not as she didnt know that much!? I thought that was a bit off seeing as she said a baby would be born in dec/jan! 

Was really interested in mediums until then, now I feel a bit  

Nice to see she was right about other people though. 
xxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Kate, don't lose hope hun.I remember a similar post from an FF called Mads and she gave up hope after that, only to go on to have a natural BFP a few months later and is happily into her 2nd trimester now I think. So she was just a few months out. With me she was a month or so out, but I honestly didn't believe it would happen after 8 cycles of Clomid.
Hope she was right but timings were just out.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Huge Congrats Amy   She told me to stop TTC and stressing etc and to get a hobby and i got pg 6 weeks later   (i decided to stop trying as she said).

Kate, dont loose hope could just be the timings out like Mads, me and Rosie - good luck..    

Jo xx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Didnt see Lesely on Wed night cos she had a sore throat so she is coming up 2moro night (mon) cant wait!

My DP said "I bet she didnt predict that"    he is a sceptic!

Will let you know what she says....


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

I had a reading with cheri which truely was amazing. not sure if I was a believer or not but she acurately described my children and I certainly didn't try and put the answers in the correct box if you know what I mean. She also told me that I would have a baby boy next feb this was back in april. I start tx in may and got a bfp in july which just puts her outside as the baby is due in march.

both my other children were born early thou my daughter by 2wks and my son by one month so we will see if she was correct with the month or not. she also mentioned she saw a little girl but was not clear about her. but she said if I have two embryos put back it might be that, well, I did egg share so you never know my reciever maybe pg which hopefully I will know tomrrow and it could be her. I hope she is

I have a scan in a couple of weeks so hopefully I will know if it is a singlton or not and the correct due dates. I will let you all know.

mitch
xx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks Mitch, good luck!

I saw Lesley last night and she did say stuff that we are talking about or thinking of doing, ie: moving house, how im going to go back to work etc...  guess only time will tell  

Jo xx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

quick update from me on the where the girl may come into th equation.  My recipient got a bfp too so it could be her. 

mitch
x


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Aww how wonderful!! x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

!

Seriously there are quite a few Bumps on here and I only read back page one!

Ive lost my readings - so am going to get another one done


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

another update. Cherri said she could see a girl. ITs my lil beauty. also my recip is pg with twins. I am due anyday so we will see who is right

mitch
xx


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

How do you get in touch with her for a reading? thanks.x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Max
here you go, http://www.lesleyanderson.com/index.php?f=data_news_page&a=0

I bought an ebay reading last night from her

There is another thread here with lots of stories too 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=70306.msg945143#msg945143
/links


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi dizzi and thankyou.

  I was thinking about an email reading but keep thinking how can it be accurate when shes not speaking to you she cant get any vibes off you.x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I emailed a picture and she was pretty spot on wit ha lot of stuff.
Sades shes very good - esp if you buy an email reading.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

i have a phone reading with her on thursday


----------



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)

hi, 

i sent cherie and email in july last year, asking about areading, 

she emailed me back twice yesterday, asking if i still wanted a reading, 

i said yeah and askd her 2 questions, 

she said to get my uterus checked, which i did in oct, 

and she also said August  and it would be girl, either i conceive in august, have a girl in august or find out im pregnant in august, so will wait and c, 


x


----------



## sanjo (Sep 8, 2006)

tracyb said:


> Hi Jo,
> 
> I had an e-mail reading 3 months ago and she said I would be pg in 6 months and have a baby by the end of 2007, so still quietly hoping she is right


Sorry to barge in but whats the email address Can anyone email?

Sanjo xx


----------



## sanjo (Sep 8, 2006)

Sorry ladies

Just looked down the posts and found it   

Sanjo xxx


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

hello,

I just paid for an email reading, let you know how it goes

xxx


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow i think i should do this


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

Hi Max

I got one a few month ago and asked about my family as my dad had been ill and being away from home you worry more, the whole reading was about trying for a baby and that fact that it would happen , she mentioned what had happened in the past and that things would work out this time, all this from my name and Date of birth and the question my family!!

So fingers crossed she is correct with everything else    

Sharry xx


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanx sharry i am very tempted now  

I always like to be reassured b4 i do something


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

im really interested in gettin a reading done but dont know which one to do phone or email.

there is so much i would like to know and dont know what question to ask. Can you only ask one question?

max - am the same as you 

its all very interesting and i love all the paranomal stuff, im off to see Derek Acura on sunday night and i cant wait 

cat xx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi, wow! seems like Lesely has been busy with you all again lately!

As you know, i live near her and my last reading was in August 07, still waiting to see if she is right about some things though, ie she said i would move in Feb - clearly i havent    But, she is normally v good.

Sades, she was the one who said i would get pg, then i did 6 wks later   but she said wtihin 3 yrs, guess that means she was right though!!  Whilst i was pg i sent her a photo of me and bump and she said a boy, so didnt get that right.

with my mum she has been correct with lots of stuff and shes waiting for one huge thing - they are trying to get planning permission to sell off some garden for anohter house to be built - Lesely said YES, it will go thru ok, so waiting to see....

I'm glad yours was good. 

Cat - you can ask as many q's as you like, she may cover some anyway during the reading. At the end she will ask if you want to know anything specific, ie babies, moving house, marriage etc....  



Jo xx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Dizzi


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Ive not had my reading yet, but im thinking how can say things in an email?  She not asked for a photo, I bought it on ebay, so the only think Ive said to her is Id like an email reading please, name dob and questions?

If she looks at my ebay account thing, shes gonna know im married (as ebay in dh name) easy to see a little boy, (all baby stuff i been selling) so im now in too minds.     Guess i'll just have to wait, should be tomorrow at the latest  

xxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I just had my reading by Phone - WOW - 
she is really good and tries hard to get things right without you telling her anything - she mentioned stuff from my email reading - but I dont think she knew she was confirming stuff, 
Like my previous reading said


> I can see her holding two babies for you, She is cuddling them for now, then they are yours.


I assumed my reading to be from my Nan ( I sent a photo ) but today the first thing she said was Granny to the children, 
they are comming and this worked out to be my mother in law as lesley worked out my mum was alive 
and this was not "my nan" but nan to my children!

Again she sees twins, get this, two for the price of one    she promised !
"by Magic" she also sees us going to CZ and she worked out the location 
I did not tell her, she also described the consultant!
who is apparently forward thinking and willing to take a risk! 
which will work hense the magic

She told me I have pcos and one cycle a year and that I am alluded to the infrequency and my body not working properly,
and that the health issues I have because of it will resolve once pg!

Ok Dates for the diary, appointments May, June/July a day in hospital having "tests" then pg in September . . . . .

Also Just prior to lesley phoning Amber groweld and as soon as the reading was over she groweld and barked!
Lesley also asked if there was anyone in the house with me  I was alone!

~Dizzi~


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

oh wow dizzi ! bring on sept    

xx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

yeah bring on Sept for twinnies     

Xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I forgot to say near the end of my reading Lesley mentions superted  his magical powers and likening them to me / our tx with the Risk . . . . seemed a bit weird and out there tbh - But I just got amn email!



> I was intrigued by the Superted references, I think that there is more to this than just what I said on the phone, The consultant will sprinkle the magic dust and Mother nature will then be able to help fight the PCOS?? I know there is more to this reading than the laughter. It will make sense in time.
> 
> He was a *teddy bear found to be defective* in the toy factory where he was made, and then disposed of into a storeroom in the basement. A Spotty man found him there and brought him *to life with his "cosmic dust". * He was later taken to *Mother Nature and given magical powers that enabled him to fight evil*.


Thats All folks . . .


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

wow i think im going to go for the a phone reading me thinks. Only thing im worried about is i will proberly forget every word she says to me. 

good luck girls xxxx


----------



## MummytoKeira (Jan 5, 2005)

Wow what great readings...where is there information about this lady?

E x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

WOW Dizzi


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

oooooh Dizzi u can tell me in detail tomoz


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Cat, she may offer to tape it for you cos she does when she sees you in person    if not maybe have a pen and paper at the ready and scribble dates etc down?! let us know how it goes.

WOW! Dizzi, that sounds like she was brill with you, have u got any dates booked then?

J xx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Cat- Just noticed you're in Aberdeen too.  I had a reading on the 1st of march with a psychic in Aberdeen. She's based in kinkorth (sp?) and i though she was really good. £25 for half an hour.

you can read what she said to me on the Complementary board on the psychic thread there.
if you want her details i can pm you.

So, did you go and see Derek acora? Where was it and how was it?

Love/Ophelia


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

Just thought i'd join in as I have bought a reading from Lesley Anderson off ebay and am waiting for it-will let you all know what she says or how accurate she is!!

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

ophelia - hi there, i never noticed you were from Aberdeen. Derek was really good. I was a bit gutted that no one came through for me was praying my dad might make him self known. The info he was giving other folk was good and they all seemed to understand and agree with what he was telling them. I was planning on going out to the lady in Fyvie Maureen Smith, she is fantastic and I went to see her a few years ago and she was spot on. Only problem is she is so busy. I will have a wee looking at the thread and see what that lady said and i may just have to get her number off you. xx

Tinker - good luck and mind and tell us all about it xx

Cat xx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Tinkerbelle- Please do!!I love to hear about readings me. 
Are you having an email reading or by phone.

cat- I went to see maureen Smith as well, in February 2006. She said that I was making a headstart of becoming a mother. (I started TX the day after the reading and got pregnant,but M/c at 12 weeks, but maybe that's what she meant by headstart?)

She continued by saying that by the time I'm 34 i will becoming a mum and in 2 years time I will have the the things I'm wanting regarding children.

So basically,I got pregnant in 2006, but lost it, I then got pregnant in 2007 when I was 34, but lost it and now it's 2 years since that reading and I'm hoping she's right and I will finally get a BFP and give birth to a healthy baby as it's been 2 years.   

i'm on day 3 of stimms today and trying to stay positive all will go well. 

What things did she say to you? Aye, she seems to always be fully booked so must be doing something right. 

Love/Ophelia


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

HI,

                  Sorry to but in & ask a question that might already be on here but I couldnt find it.. where does this Lesley live ??
                  Thanks  

                    Love Katy. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi Katy

Thanks for the pm, will keep you posted on how I get on. 

I think Lesley stays in Devon somewhere, if I remember right. Are you having a reading?

Love/Ophelia


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi ladies, 

Hope I can join in. This thread has really caought my eye, so much so, that just a few minutes ago, i bought an email reading from Lesley on Ebay!!!  

I have never seen a medium before and now I am so excited. I added my details to the comments/instructions for seller box in paypal. Is that ok or does ahe contact you for details before doing the reading?

Ooooh, so excited now. WIll let you know how I get on!!!

Weeza


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

This is an exert of a reading I had done in Oct 2006, 4 months after a mc and whilst I was on a break from ttc whilst I had a HSG done before being referred for IVF by my NHS consultant.

_Children, this feels like a stumbling block for you both, and I am hearing you say "where are the children, I want them now". I do feel that there will be 2 children, but still feel that you have lost 1 (in all honestly I feel that you will have 1 child and that the other is lost - I must confirm Tracy that this is in the past the loss NOT IN THE FUTURE). I feel that you are waiting, waiting, and have been told "it is OK to go ahead" this is by someone official and I don't know what that means, but I hope you will. There is a little more waiting - it feels like 6 months and then the baby will be coming - about time too you say. The baby coming is a bruiser - a good strong (I have to say feels like a lad, but could be a very very determined character of a girl). When I ask when the baby is coming (I like to repeat the questions from different angles to check I get a repeated same answer) I get 6 months + the wait - I would interpret that as 6 months + pregnancy time, but could be interpreted in another way. I don't know if big babies are in your family, but I do keep seeing that the baby is bouncing! Like 8/9 lbs._

I had to wait 8 months before I was pg (although I did delay my tx by 2 months) and I gave birth to a boy weighing 7lb, 11oz (2 weeks early).

I was at a very low point when I had the reading done and it really did give me hope. I know several people that have had accurate readings (Janie77, KerryB, SarahStewart, Binty, B3ndy, Jinty) but also others that were not accurate. All of the people mentioned now either have a child or are in the 3rd trimester.

Good luck all xxxx


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow tracy thats fantastic hun, congrats. 

I want a reading but am scared incase she tells me i wont conceive,i dont want to hear that.x


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks Max8579  

I felt exactly the same and I purposely did not ask about children, I just asked what the future held for me and my dh.  In the end I decided to go for it as I knew I could not feel any worse than I already did......


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi, she lives in Exmouth in devon.


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

Well I had my reading ladies!

I purposely never mentioned children just asked about loved ones who'd passed, family and the future.

She told me that my Gran and Grandad had come through (she described them very well).  That we were facing soemthing emotionally painful but not life threatening.  That we had been through the 'why has this happened to us?' stage and that we had been trying.  She told me that everything would become clearer in the next 4 mths and that mother nature will work whether that be with 'assistance' or on our own she says it will happen.  She says that at the moment in my career I am on hold as this is also connected to family-she did ask if this makes sense.

This made sense as I am leaving the forces in June and am currently under military doctors so funding for ICSI is a bit of a sticky area at the mo as the military are technically still my doctors until June and I can't get a civvy GP until I've left so don't know who will fund!!!

I have to say I was really impressed as I was quite vague with what I wanted her to 'answer' and it was via email!! even DH was impressed and he's the biggest cynic in the world!!

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)

i'm thinking about getting a reading done but dp isnt too keen.. 

trying to get 1 from around my area to do it in person,, as soon as i get it done i'll let u know whats been said....


x


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

i bought an ebay reading last night, gonna do a phone one  i cant wait ! havnt told dh yet !!!!!!


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Tinkerbelle, that is great that she was so good with you  

Men are cynical about these things generally i find  

J x


----------



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)

i tried to find her on ebay and couldn't,,

there is 1 aroun my area that does tarot cards, costing £40,,

but lesley is cheaper, 

can any1 give me the website for ebay

xx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Kewgirls-Dizzi has left a link for Lesley on page 5. keep us posted. 

Lou- how exciting!! Yes, do let us know.


----------



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)

thanx ophelia, 


finally found it, 

i have had anoher email from some1 charging £15 for a phone reading, 

another 1 that will do tarot cards for £20 on the 2nd april

and lesley anderson £19..

i say i am very tempted to get lesley as a lot of people have said good things about her, 

i was a bit dubious (sp) as i was always led to believe that Tarot card readings have to be done face to face but i asked the lady on the phone if itwas possible to get a correct reading without seeing each other and she said oh yeah,,

so i will decide today... and get it done and let u all know


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Well ladies, 

I have just got my email reading from Lesley through..... There is a lot to take in!!!!

She starts by saying she gets "an incredible sinking feeling" from me as llike I have lost the energy to "look forward to your hopes and dreams" then goes on to say " You don't want to hear anything bad and you don't have the energy to keep your dreams alive anymore. Nothing has gone according to plan".    Which is true to an extent, I, like so many others, thought "a year after marriage start TTC, baby by 2 years, give it a few years before the next........... I had a terribly low period from Christmas to the end of January, but since then I ave been trying to stay positive as much as possible not always easy though!!)

She also talks about a change of method/person/surroundings in terms of my Tx. We are awaiting our review appointment in April to decide which is the best course of tx and I am fully expecting to be referred to the Fertility Clinic at a bigger regional hospital, with a new consultant (whom, she says will be younger and foreign and possibly a bit of a rebel). I will meet this man in May/June and go through more of the same tests as I have already been through, although the answer is going to be very simple and may have been missed before, possibly to do with hormone levels (my Day 3 & 21 tests have all come back ok so far). 

Lesley also talks about my body "repelling things, possibly sperm or something like that" (DH's SA has shown 90% antisperm anitbodies, could that be it?) and this new consultant will find a way to counter balance it and it will be ok. 

The important bit now.... she says I will have 1 child next year and another 2 years later    (I actually had a dream which gave me an inner peace almost of having twins, one of each, but hey, 1 will more than do!!!)

Lesley sums it up "When you have the right person by your side, it will be time consuming and possibly one more test than you want but go with the flow adn he will find out! Yes, you have lost faith, but you will regain it. I have no doubt you will have children. I just don't think it is easy at present"

There are some parts which I am finding more difficult to relate to me, like she talks of me bing in a hospital bed within the past 3 years, but it was not a happy memory and the place was dark and dingy. The only time I have been in a hospital bed was the Xray bed for my HSG, which, incidentally was in a dark and dingy room.....

She also talks about tx that didn't work, but I haven't had any tx yet. I have over the years tried chinese herbs, Red Clover Leaf, things like that which haven't worked.   

The phrase "Unexplained" comes up a lot, but she is not sure whether it is unexplained fertility or unexplained reasons why the tx didn't work. I am not sure about this either, having had no medical tx and also, DH has high abnormal forms and ASAs. 

All in all, I am pleased with the reading, I can relate to a lot and while the path she has talked about is different to the one I had hoped for regarding tx, I will be better able to deal with it when the time comes   Well worth £19 

weeza xx


----------



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)

WOW.... 

that sounds good,, 


how long did u have to wait?..


seriously thinking about it,


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

I bought it on Tues off of Ebay and got it this morning


----------



## niamh32 (Jan 20, 2008)

hi everyone
well weeza i found out how to get her on ebay and ive now bought an online reading!! so excited!
will let you all know how i get on.

lv niamh


----------



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)

well girls,


on easter sunday we r going to a spiritulist get to gether in Mersey,, 

which aint far from here, where there are loads of clairvoyants, and tarot readers, 

so i will be going there,,, they r doing it for charity, a donation to get in and £5 a reading,
will let u all know what she says,


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

hi 
  i'm looking to have a reading done via email from lesley but not sure how to go about it,i'd like to give her a photo of my nan as well can somebody help as to what i'm supposed to do.

  much appreciated thank you

                                luv mariexxx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

marie- i had an email readin with her in 2006 and just emailed her a picture of me and DH, one of my uncle (who has passed) and one of my grandfather (also passed)

I only had old photos of my granddad and uncle so scanned them up onto the computer first.

Let us know how the reading went. 

Love/Ophelia


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Photos are a good idea, when she does it face to face she likes to have a photo too.

I think she may have cottoned on to this site, so am slightly wary of the infertility bits she says now??!  xx

Let us know more tho.


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

hi 
  thanks for the help do i need to give her my full name and dh name (surname)as well,also names to  the photo's.

                    thanks 
                            mariexx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

I can't remember exactly but i think I only told her my full name (my married last name only) not DH's name. But I think I said who was who in the pictures.

She did leave a message from my uncle to his sister (my mum) and lesley wouldn't have known it was my mum's brother and not my my dad's.

I'm a bit weary about her infertility predictions now as well as i think she knows about this site.
Some people have had spot on readings with her in regards of predicting when to get pregnant but I've heard of others that has had reading that didn't make sense.

Please let us know how you get on though.


----------



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)

hi all,,


i just had a phone reading... 

and she said that she see's me pregnant very soon,, she asked if was pregnant just now and i said no, she says i will be very soon and it will be a positive outcome, so we shall find out in 14 days time,


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi everyone

I've just come across this thread and am seriously thinking about getting one of these Lesley readings.  Didn't used to believe in things like this but ever since I saw Derek Acora, I'm much more open to it.  

Question is, how do I go about it? Does someone have a link for her and what do I have to tell her?

Getting excited now!
Thanks
Susan
xxx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hi Susan, You can buy readings on ebay or her website, I think the info is on page one or two of this thread


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Kew - wow! thats an exciting reading, let us know what happens and good luck        

she said i would have a baby within 3 years when i originally saw her, and that i needed to relax etc.. which was true.
So, i thought "Oh well, not gonna happen" and went away for a long weekend to wales, found out i was pg (naturally) 6 wks later    
she told my mum i would make her v happy too. so, she was sort of right, i wonder if she said 3 yrs to make me chill out about the TTC stuff     x


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi there
Just though I would share my excitement with you all.
I bought a reading off ebay (husband thinks I'm completely mad!) and am getting it emailed to me tomorrow.
Not getting much excitement from DH so thought I would share it with you instead!    
Susan
xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

susan we will be very excited for you hun


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Me too Susan    

I loved it when my reading arrived


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Ooh, so exciting!      Got my reading today and have read it over and over just incase I missed anything.
There's a few odd bits that don't make sense like blockages and almost endometriosis but the rest is scarily accurate right down to the timings of previous treatments and the stage we're at now.

September features predominantly for conceiving.  Don't want to take it all too seriously but it's certainly cheered me up for today.   

DH doesn't think I'm mad anymore!
xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Great News Glad its lifted you and given you some Hope


----------



## Tracylou (May 6, 2005)

I've only just seen this thread and am going to buy an email reading ! how exciting ! lol !


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi Tracylou
I'd recommend buying a reading.  Wasn't too sure to start with but I'm really pleased with the reading I got today.  I bought it on Monday and she email today like she said she would.
She seems a lovely woman
xxx


----------



## Tracylou (May 6, 2005)

Hiya

I've just bought it on ebay !      

Will let you know 

xx


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

hi girls
        i've booked my reading with lesley i'm having a email one done,she said it will be in about 3-5 days but more like 5 because she is so busy.i'll let you all know how i get on.i've sent her a pic of me and dh and 1 of me and my nan who is allready dead.

                                    love mariexx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

I have a confession to make...... I have just had an email reading from Lesley 

There are lots that she has said is correct

Firstly Michelle, I pick up on your energy and what a laugh you are, you really are the life and soul of the party, 99% of the time. The other 1% is intensely private and extremely good at keeping things to yourself! It is like you operate in two ways, the outside version and the inside version. The outside one is seen by most people, most times, but the more private side is kept for your other half, friends and family and even then, you are not always truthful, eg if they say, are you OK? The answer is yes, fine with a sigh, but never, no, actually I feel dreadfull &#8230;. This is soooooo me 

She said that my career is def on the right track 

The baby/medical stuff doesn't quite make sense yet, but I have only had a HSG, not scans etc yet, so that might come to light

She said she can see me pg Oct/end of the year and it will be a girl. Just as I give up she can see a poss boy in 2010 

I only sent her a pic of me, but she said my Nan was there, wanting to help me and didn't want to say much about herself. So happy as I have heard from Grandad on one side of family (went to see a Tony Stockwell show) and now my little Nan


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Evening Ladies

I had a phone reading by Lesley on Good Friday.
Not sure what to make of it as the way she was talking i hadnt actually had tx yet so a long way out we had just had our 4th full ICSI, anyway she didnt mention the donor egg thing atall till i did  at the end and then said that alot of what she had said was right then again i was    she said that i hadnt been DX right and timing was very important to us and so far nobody had really looked into properly   She says she sees a pg only one but 2 babies(been told this b4) but then she said she is 70-80% sure i get pg on our 5th cycle. So who knows, I so wanted to hear from my dad so i asked her where she was getting the info from and she said no one inparticular but the info was coming from a mathmatical mind which my dad was but i guess i clutching at straws   she just said that the info i got was what i needed not what i wanted IYKWIM 

So abit confused but glad i had it done would have liked abit more about me apart from YOU ARE THE KIND OF PERSON WHO HAS TO KNOW THE ANSA !!!! Very true.

My mum is about to buy a reading so will see if my dad comes through to her  

lol
Lou
  

Shell yours seems spot on


----------



## Tracylou (May 6, 2005)

Hi

got my reading through today.

she seems spot on with alot of things, but out on others.   

she said she beleived I had already had investigative surgery and been pregnant a couple of times but miscarried which isn't true. 

she also says my neice seems me as her second mum and will happily come to me and always has, this isn't true, she's very clingy with her mum and my mum - she is improving though and I know in the future I will be very very close to her.

she is spot on with hormone problems (I have pcos and type II diabetes) and she says she sees that I regulary take things to keep my medical condition under control.

she got my parents spot on  

She beleives I will become pregnant this year in August and have a spring baby girl

I'll wait and see 

Love
Tracy
xx


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey Girls,

Sorry, forgot to ppst after my reading. Tbh, It was a waste of 19quid  

I asked about relationship, career and family.

Basically she said my dh are ment for each other and have a strong relationship....yea, thats why I kick him out every week   

Family ~ She sees me getting pg in april/may - No a chance of that. Is impossible for me to get pg naturally and no where near ready for fet  

Career ~ I will continue working part tme for next 3 years. My emplyers will be very understanding of my pg when i tell them in June - well, Ive not got a job  

So really, everything she said doesnt relate to me      Hoping the dates for all you girls come true      

xxxxx


----------



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)

well the phone reading i had and the email reading i had,, 

never told the truth, 

i aint preg af has arrived, so i dont think i will be doing it again in a hurry


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Oh dear, seems like some of you werent impressed?!

Good luck to the others though, be interesting to see  


Kewgirl - was your AF normal, like usual? just that i had an af and was pg!!  Jo x


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Agree that it was wrong wrong wrong for me - wildly inaccurate, so much so I complained and got my money back!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

for those of you with inacurate readings and getting your money back.

Its good for the thread to see both sides, as in the past others have had inacurate readings - and we need to be aware that sometimes the infomation we want to hear may not come forward - or true as it is my own readings have been half and half so I am just keeping an open mind.



> Kewgirl - was your AF normal, like usual? just that i had an af and was pg!!


Crazy as it sounds and I know sometimes it really is AF,
but my best freind came 150 mile up north after her AF clutching a + pee stick in terrible shock!
 to All and to All


----------



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)

yeah it is definately af,, 


cramps r pretty sore and im pretty heavy, (TMI), 

but  i will keep trying u never know, the baby girl she see's in august could be conceived in aug so we shall c,,


----------



## Tracylou (May 6, 2005)

I showed my reading to a friend at work last night and was quite shocked at her reaction   My fault, I should have asked her views on he subject before showing her   she doesn't beleive a word of it   I've assured her I haven't got my hopes up on what lesley said and I am being very realistic 

Kewl   for AF arriving


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

hi 
  i got my reading last night everything she said regarding my nan was true and it made me cry  but it was happy tears  .she did see me with 2children but she saw may to sept me being preg but i'm not having ivf untill dec/jan 2009 so we'll have to wait and see about that,but it really was worth the money to hear from my nan     .

                                luv mariexxxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

KEW - yeah, maybe you concieve in Aug or have a baby next August?! her timings arent always spot on - spose that would be totally amazing. she says that there are no clocks on the spirit world  

I know she always says if your not happy with the reading, she will refund you, so makes it more genuine. Maybe they just cant 'read' some people or at certain times....

Marie - lovely you heard from your nan, bless. My Nan always come back to me and my mum too whenever we go to mediums etc...    xx


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi everyone

After me going on and on about my reading to my sister, she decided to have one done too.

It talked about how she's had problems conceiving, time scales for treatment, adoption, IVF, work etc.  Strange thing is however, she does not work and has had no trouble whatsoever conceivingb has a 2 year old daughter and nothing she said made any sense at all.  It did however, describe my ttc problems, times of treatment, job down to perfection.

My sister replied to Lesley saying that it didn't apply to her but described me perfectly.  As we are very close and look quite similar, apparently it is possible for her to get a reading through for me!  It was so similar to the reading I got from her a few weeks ago.  Wierd or what?!?


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

This sounds very odd and suspicious to me... lots of women with no fertility problems who've contacted her get the same kind of message. I'm glad I got my money back. I don't think it's a sign of how nice or genuine she is at all... maybe it's her conscience!


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Si - you def werent impresed with her were you  

Im still waiting on a few things to see if she was right with it all....
Keep u posted.

Jo x


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

No   And I went in with such an open mind too!   I really wanted to get a good reading. Obviously I wanted her to say, "Oh you're doing IVF at the mo, and it's definitely going to work for you this time".


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Si


----------



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)

Hi All again,,


had a clairvoyant reading with a crystal ball at clacton today,, 

and she said,, i am going to come into money.. not a lot, but i have to treat myself and spend the rest wisely,,,,,,

no more deaths iny family for a few years which i was glad to hear as i have had a death in my family every year since 2002,, 

i am going across water,, holiday or visiting, 

i am going to live to a ripe old age, and still be able to do things for myself,

i let my heart rule my head, i need to let my head rule my heart, 

i am physic, and the was a lady apparently beside me when i was there, could have been 1 of my gran's or my mum,, i have a got a lot of spirits around looking after me,, 

my dp is never going to leave me..  and loves me very much,, 

she saw my m/c... told me she see's a pregnancy but no baby, that was the m/c...

i am going to be going to hospital in and out for the next year with woman problems, she says down below problems, but its nothing serious, 

and she see's us gettin a key to a new house, but we hav just moved here over 1 year ago,,, 

i have a friend who i confine in, i have to watch her, she will talk about me behind my back, 

there is some1 close to me that is going to get preg,, its going to be a tough pregnancy but the baby will be fine,, 

and i won't be having any children in the future .. no babies for us,, 

so as u can tell i am absolutely gutted,, 


so i think its time to give up on that dream that i have and get on with my life, 


feeling sad now, 

but life goes on,, 

xx


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello ladies i have been reading this post for a while and oh i am so happy for the ones that have little ones .. Im sorry for the ones who have yet to have bfp,,,

what i would like to ask is when u had ur readings on ebay  what type did u have as she got relationship ones on there now is that what u had love emmaxxxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I had just a general one.


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

I just had a general one too

Susan
xx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Readings on ebay?! sorry i've not read back through this (am at work so need to be careful how much flicking i do!!) - how can you get a reading on ebay?!

I've had a couple of brilliant readings lately....


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sally tell us MORE!

Lesley does some of her readings via ebay


----------



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi i had a reading with her a few months back well more like a girly get together she came round a friends house and she read for all of us, i was the only one there with TX problems etc she picked up on it straight away and that we were adopting and what we would go through i have to say so far so good, she said we will ahve a little one by xmas bout 12-18mths old so watch this space,
None of the girls i was with knew we were adopting and the others have no fertility issues at all i know some people are quite weary of her, and her knowing about this site,


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I've had 2 readings in the last 6 months - and they both picked up on the IF issues - in fact both of them said more or less the same thing...

i.e.

You are a mummy, aren't you?
You want more babies?
What's the problem then?
You will have mroe babies (i've been seen with 3 - one gave me the impression that i will have 3, but the other one made me think that the 3rd was the baby i lost early on)
not to worry, it will happen!
both saw treatment (one said i see consultants and needles - long time before i then told her about the ivf)

Obviously there was lots more stuff..

they also picked up on the other issues in my life, i.e. work etc and i would recommend them both, they are brilliant.


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hiya,

Anymore positives from Lesely? im thinking of having another one? had one last August and in July 06 (when she told me id get pg and i was in the Sept!!).

But, she read for my mum and said she would sell some land - they have just been turned down for planning permision so still waiting to see as Lesely said would be 3rd time lucky??!!! so im not sure.

saw a John Starkey last month, seemed good but it was only an eve with him - anyone had a private one with him??

Jo x

PS. DaisyBoo - good luck!!


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

I just booked one through her website!! So excited. I have booked an email reading. What happens now? Will she contact me?


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

yeah and she'll let you know roughly when it will be,all depending how busy she is.
mine took 4days.and the reading was brilliant,most of it was from my nan and she also picked up about the treatment but still waiting to see if any of it comes true definitely have another one maybe nxt year as only had mine about 4months ago.

                                    luv mariexx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Jess, hope she is good with you to. Not heard from you lately on the spring board, see your ttc no 2  

She is a lovely lady. Let us know. Jo x


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Jocole - I know i need to post!! I just seem to pop in out the site these days

So excited (dh thinks i am nuts!). Just got a email back from her and have emailed back some photos and a few questions. Will let you all know how it goes - so glad i found this.


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

hello girls 
hey jess i have ordered one as well im having a email reading im excited also, im rather excited like you, i have to send questions and photos of to,Im a bit stuck as to how many  i need to send lol do any of you have any advice xxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

eboni, just send photos of people you want to know about - ie your partner...

Let me know how you both get on


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi girls,

I had a reading with Lesley 1st of June 2006. In general I thought the reading was good. She did say I will have a child within 18 months-2 years of the reading. It's gone just over 2 years since then and still no sign of a baby as had a failed cycle the other week. 

I sent her photos of my husband and myself and also of my granddad,aunt and uncle who have all passed away.

Jocole- never heard of a John Starkey. Did he seem any good?

I would actually really like another reading so if anyone have someone they would recommend I would love to know. Preferably someone that does email readings as well.

Love/Ophelia


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi ebonie

I sent a photo pf my parents, one of dh and i together and one of each of us alone. I asked if she seen any health problems for any of us, any children for dh and i and how things will go for us financially. I wanted to try and keep it general and did not mention my ds.

I got an email back from her today saying she had printed the pictures and they were fine. I will have my email reading by monday night wohoo!! DH is not chuffed with me!! Will see what comes back. Good luck with yours!!! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Ophelia, sorry to hear you still havent got your BFP, but she can be out with timings// she says there are "no clocks in the spirit world...."    

J.Starkey was quite good, i have a friend whose had private reading with him a few times who said he was good - i think he does telephone ones. im not sure about these tel and email readings how can it work without them being with you personally  

He is a palmist too and read everyones palm in the room (bout 80 people!) im not into that but what he said to me and my personalitly etc was spot on  

Jess - let us know, why wasnt your hubby too happy? most men dont believe in it do they?! x


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Exactly! He thinks it is a big cone and a waste of cash but hey ho done now!! I cant wait"


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

It is here!!!!!! Not sure what i think actually. My gut feeling is she is good with spirit info but not about real life i suppose. She did get info on my deceased father in law very acurate - i will post it now and put my comments in ""..."" underneath each bit

My reading

I have started with the photo of you and your husband.  I will bring through what I get and then move onto the other of parents.



The first thing that I get is “what a lovely couple” I feel that is a comment made by your friends and family when you first met and still sticks today.  You two have come through a number of emotional upheavals and got close, whereas lots of people move further away from each other.  You two have a deep and strong love and sense of family and that is great because you match each other in this way.  You both feel that family should be loved and honoured and needed a man who felt this way too.  Your husband is a great person, he is fun, makes you laugh, even when things are tough and isn’t afraid to touch on emotional things with you, and again I get the words just as well.  I do feel that you two have been though the wringer and that is what I will look at now.
""We have been through a lot over the past 4 years but what couple doesnt really?""



I also get the feeling of a man in spirit, he is either a father or like a father, that is the words I get, he appears to care deeply about you.  He could be a stepfather, father in law or your own, because I only get the words father.  When I see people I see them on a family tree, and the words in law for example, don’t appear.  Anyway to describe a little more about this gentleman, his is just that a goodly man, with a nice voice and a calm manner.  He again cared about family at the top of his agenda for life, but he also worked hard.  I believe that he passed relatively young, perhaps late fifties, early sixties at the latest.  This is a life sadly missed, a man and loving family member who went too early, from illness and left a huge whole in the family whilst they came to terms with it.  To this day he is still talked about and looked up to.  I feel that this man really wants to help and give you advice for the reading as he was constantly talking in my ear during the introduction.



When I look at the man in my head, he is either the man in the black and white picture or he is connected to that man, he keeps making me look at the photo.  This person’s wife and children are still living and “still going strong”.  I really don’t think he is a grandfather, unless you were exceptionally close to your grandfather and he was like a father to you.  Having said that your father, was a father to you, no one else was needed!
""The man she is talking about is my fil who died 2 years ago age 57 of cancer. We are all still devastated and pretty much everything she saidd he was accurate"" 



Back to the issues that have caused obstacles in your life, and I want to describe them as obstacles, no more.  To elaborate, and obstacle on your journey is something you can get round with time and patience, like road works on a car journey, it might be frustrating, you might have to take a detour, but you WILL get where you are going eventually.  I was asked to emphasis the word WILL, to assure you that all your efforts are not in vain.



I do feel that the whole situation is related to the words family and the question that you asked about whether I see children for you.  I feel that you are “fed up waiting and don’t want all this hassle!” and need to know that everything will be all right in the end.



This nice gentleman is assuring you that your patience will be repaid and that the stress is beginning to go.  This feels like you have tried for a couple of years and even questioned medical specialists about this issue, but have been told either to be patient or to be patient because there is nothing in particular wrong that they can change.



I do think this is not wholly correct as I feel that you need something to regulate your hormones or regulate your cycle.  When I give any medical type of information within a reading, I always have to state, that I am ONLY a medium and tarot card reader and have no medical qualifications.  I will only bring through the information that comes in a reading because that information is yours and not for me to keep hold of.
""We do have male factor infertility and to my knowledge all is ok with me. We have had 2 ivf's and have a sone from fet. I miscarried on my second ivf and hoped she would pick that up. I hooed to hear my baby was safe - stupid i know. We are not planning anymore treatment at the moment but we have been trying naturally since last october""  



I do feel that you are rather in despair.  You feel that things are hopeless, although that is very much internal feelings and NOT what you display and say outside.  You are internalising much of your feelings on this subject and I am told you “need to get rid of your guilt”.  I asked if you actually have something to be guilty about, but the answer is no, it is just that you feel responsible for this not happening, when in fact it is no ones fault at all. Others do not understand why you feel like that, but I can see what you are getting at, but don’t want you to feel that way anymore, it is effort that is unnecessary.



I feel that the issue of regulating your cycle has already been addressed a little but needs more… like a higher dose, more or a longer dose this time.  For example if you had been given a regulating drug for 3 months you need 6 (not years, just a longer dose before hand and then things will work better).
""I did take 3 times as long as anyone else in my clinic to downreg and needed several different drugs to get me there ""



I feel that October is particularly important with regards to family and that you might be afraid of October already.  It might be that you have arranged something in October surrounding the issue of children and family and you are already dreading it in one way, and worrying in another.  I get the words DON’T WORRY YOU WILL SAIL THROUGH.
""I have been dreading october as it will be a year since we have been ttc no 2 and i know most couples conceive within one year.""  



Then you get what you want next year.  I feel in August or September and that will be stage 1.  I do feel that you want more than one child and that will come later, probably with a gap of 2/3 years.



I am not able to tell you the sex of the baby, as I am really not sure, it feels like a boy, in that I am seeing a bouncing baby with no hair, but equally it could be a bouncing, bald girl, I am really not sure.  Certainly a good sized baby.  
""we do have a big bouncing boy although he is 16 months""



I get the words “delivered safely” as I feel that is a question you have asked and something you worry about.



I feel that you are “in good hands now” and just need to be strong and patient and you will get what you want.



When I ask for the questions to be covered from your email, the word Financially this is linked to the above.  I feel that you are saving like crazy and have nearly used the savings up in the quest to get what you want.  However I feel that you have enough and then you get success anyway, so that is OK.  I can understand your worry, but feel that it is not warranted.
""all our savings went on our ivf's"



I do feel that you are a worrier Hazel (not a criticism, I promise) and you need to keep on top of things otherwise you are scared they will get out of hand.  I don’t feel that this is the case with money, or indeed any aspect of your life, but it wont stop you worrying!
"most definately true"



With regards for health problems I go back to the black and white photo and know that you are worried about one of them who is fighting a battle, but I feel that they will win, at least the next round.  That doesn’t mean anything bad is happening, more that there is a battle and things will be OK for now.  No promises in the long term future, but everything looks OK?
""my mum has renal failure and is awaiting a transplant"



I feel on the whole that you have a great partnership and wonderful husband; your life would be complete if EVERYTHING and EVERYONE was healthy and happy and you had your little baby but really things are OK, and will not decline, just get gradually better over the next year.



The final message from this very nice man is “have faith”.


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Interesting reading Jess. I too felt she was more accurate when saying things about my family who had passed rather than things about me and DH.

Weird how she didn't pick up on you having a child already, she was talking like you didn't have any children and that you were still trying for a first baby. (Or did I read that wrong?  )
And like you said, she never mentioned your previous loss. She mentioned mine but said it was a boy when in fact it was a girl.

What did you think of the reading? Did you feel you got the answers to your questions?

Good luck hun.


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

No not really. I dont regret doing it and i do think she has something but i do think she is more suitable to contacting the dead.

I thought she may sense that my mum has serious medical problems as its the main thing in my life at the moment and i sent her a picture. I am also trying to talk my mum into letting me donate a kidney for her and she wont hear of it. I wouldd have liked some indication of how that will go. 

I said to myself beforehand "if she tells me i have a son then i will believe all she says, if she doesnt get that then its rubbish". 

I just dont know if im honest - am glad i have done it. DH read it and said it was a load of rubbish. I think it was all pretty vague apart from my fil stuff - that was spot on.

I did wonder if there would be a message from him or something - if he was really there talking to her in spirit surely he would have given a message that we would have undderstood??


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your mum.   As it's such a big thing in yours and particularly your mums life you would think she would've picked up on the fact she is ill. Did she comment on your mum's picture at all?

Most psychic's pick up on how many children you have, you always hear of people, with children, that has been told they have 2 sons and a daughter (for example) during a reading so how come she never mentioned you have a son?

Like you I don't regret having had a reading with her,lots of the girls on here are impressed with her, but I too was hoping for a bit more information on certain things in my life.

She said to me that my husband were very close to my family and were closer to my parents than his own. That is so not true.
My parent's live in Sweden, my dad doesn't speak English so can't really talk to DH without me translating and we only see them once in a blue moon and he is VERY close to HIS parents.

So my DH said the same about the reading as yours! 

Maybe she should stick to reading pictures of people that has passed rather than predict futures?


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

That was my exact reading that i posted.

I agree hun stick with the people that have passed. I just wish there was some message from my fil, im sure if he could he would have said how happy he was that we got our baby in the end. 

I have emailed her back my comments so will see what she says to them.

xxxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Jess - that was interesting reading, but i also thought it sounded like she thought you had no children already and it was baby No 1 you were TTC.

I dont know what to make of it either now youve said that ?!    When i was finally pg i emailed her a pic of me and bump and asked if it was a boy or girl and she said she thought girl but was being told a boy - i had a girl!! bit vague.

Still waiting to see what happens with my parents land theyre trying to sell, she said they would, but on the 3rd attempt after making alterations on plans. just got turned down so are appealing ...... will keep you posted.

Jo x


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Well... i got another email from her in response to my comments and she said she was going to do it again on saturday as she did not get any those vibes from the feeling she got yesterday. Now I am wondering if its because i sent old photos from before i had max and the ivf and when my mum got ill. Oh Im just thinking I am actually 6 weeks pregnant in one of the pics i sent her!

Not sure how it will go now as i have pretty much told her everything so will see what she says.

Jo - will see you how get on eh xxxxx


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Hello!! Got another email from Lesley today, here is the fertility/family related stuff...........

""Looking at the issue of your lovely little boy, his conception and your trying for another baby, I do feel that you will get pregnant in October, but still feel it is a boy again.  I feel that the child I was seeing, is to come, not already here, although I still feel that you will have another later on and this will be the girl.



I feel that you need regulating still, like being put on some drug to help you conceive naturally, but basically without this I don’t see natural conception, but with it I do.  This doesn’t feel as drastic as IVF, more like a “” stimulating drug, to stimulate the follicles and allow the pregnancy to be more likely to happen?  I put lots of question marks, cos I don’t know what I am talking about, but it might be better that you interpret it yourself, as you have more knowledge.  I don’t think there is anything not diagnosed, it is about nature being given a helping hand and making you more receptive.



I probably wouldn’t see the 2 IVF’s that didn’t work for you, as they are to me as a medium embryos.  The miscarriage feels like an early stage, like 5/6 weeks, and again, I can see a baby but not communicate with it.  That is usual for me as I can only communicate with children who breathe when they are born (I don’t really know why).  However I do feel that the baby was  girl, if that makes sense and has quite dark hair, darker than your little boys.  Did he have dark brown or black hair before that has faded Just wondered?  That would match what I see for the little one you lost.



I think that your mum is actually right not to take your kidney, because I feel that would reduce the chances of you conceiving (not stop it but make it harder).  I know that must be very hard for you, and I know she loves you for suggesting it, but I do feel that both your parents will get help.  I think that the next round bit I spoke about is your mum getting the chance of another kidney which will work reasonably well, or at least as well as can be expected.  That will give her respite from illness.  



Dad I feel will be given new drugs that will slow the pace of the parkinsons a little.  I cannot give you wonderful news about either but equally don’t feel that they have lost their fights yet .""



So.... will just have to wait and see what happens in october. I am presuming she is talking about clomid and it was something i have been considering asking about for a while so will do at our hospital app.

All in all.... i will reserve my opinion on her till october if thats ok. She was right that i miscarried at just over 5 weeks. Oh and I did see a medium when i was 18 who also told me i would have 2 boys close together in age then a girl much later on in my life!!! Freaky!!

Anyone else waiting on readings??  



I hope that the questions been answered a little better and make more sense now.


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Jess - yeah all you can do is wait and see now really - all sounds   though  

I have seen lots of mediums etc over the years and have always been told i would have one girl. which is how its turned out as you know im having a hyst in 3 weeks time. I wanted a girl anyway so im totally content and happy  

J x


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Will be thinking of you in 3 weeks - glad you have got your head round it ok xxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

aww thanks Jess x


----------



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)

well girls, 

i got a readin a few months go from Cheri,,

she predicted August and a Girl.. either conceive month, find out month, or birth month, 


well i aint preg as i am on day 10,, 

so i sent her an email asking if there are any changes and she says its still the same, 

so if i dont conceve this month then i think it will be the latter,,,as in giving birth in August next year, so we shall c,


oh and i am going to a big psychic thing on the 7th sep,, 

getting a tarot reading, a healing reading, which i havnt got a clue of and also a psychic reading all for £20 at a friends house, so i will lt u know how i get on,,

x


----------



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)

well girls, 

im not long back from the reading  and my what a experience 



i got the 1st medium, he didnt tell me anything, nothing came through, then i got a aura healing thingie,, lol,,, and it was good, it relaxed me,:smiley: she asked if i was gettin a lot o pain in my head and i said yeah i often get headaches, and she asked if my legs were ok, dont know if she asked because i fell up the stairs . lol.. but it was very good, 

i decided to have another medium reading as the 1st 1 didn't tell me much, 

well my mum came through, :shocked:

she said that my mum is proud of me, :smiley: and she told me that when she died she just gave up, her heart had enough, it was quick and painless, she said my mum smoked which is correct and that she always had a lit *** ,, which again was correct,, then she mentioned some1 called Robert, and that was my dad's half brother who died very young, she also mentioned my neice Elizabeth who died of cot death in 1988. she said that she has grown up to be a very pretty girl, then she mentioned my brother, she asked if his life was taken from him, i said sort of,, she said he was in the wrong place at the wrong time and she said he was pushed, she also said that he feels he has let us all down, and that him and i were close, she also said he was asking after my 2 daughter, and told me to give them a hug and light a candle for him and that he is always around me, that was when i started getting tears in my eyes, she also mentioned the beach where i used to live in scotland, and she says she can see my brother standing on the beach winking at her, and the person that was there with him when he died will get his commupance, (sp) so happy about that..


and i asked am i going to get what i want, and she said this is from James, (my brother) she said is it what u want or is it what u need, i said want, and she said james is answering and he said that he has the little girl i m/c beside him, and that i will have another baby, when i dont know, 

so all in all it was good, heard frm my loved ones and was told that i will have a baby,, 


so it was worth the £20..

and i will go again, 

just thought i would let u all know, 

b4 i went i was like, yeah whatever, i've had it done before by tarot cards but never with a medium, so with certain things she said i do believe, 

feel a bit happier now,,,:smiley:


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi girls can i join you? 

I had an email reading form lesley.  DH thinks it seems very generic but he doesn't believe in it all anyway and would prefer to have me see someone face to face if i want it done. She has said i will get a baby in 2 yrs!!!!!   I'm just ablout to start my 4th cycle!! 

Not sure what to think. 

anyway here it is. 

My question to her was, will i have a baby and if so, when. 

This is what she said...................

The first thing that I get is that you try to hide this, the fact that you want children quite so badly in fact people that don’t know you very well would not know quite how much this means to you. And it really does mean everything.  I think that you are even tired of hiding your feelings and trying to give non-committal answers when people ask.


Amongst your friends and family things are a little more “out in the open” but even so you keep a lot to yourself and this really does seem to be worrying you.  There is a lot of “thought” about this situation and I know that asking for help is so very hard for you.



The next thing that I have just had given to me was exactly this:



“Well now for the good news, you will have a baby”  I then got the words “don’t know where, don’t know when”  and I feel that I can ask more about the exact timescale.



It is interesting because I know that I can ask more about the when, but feel that the where is important too, as if you are still trying to decide “where to go” or “where you will be geographically to do with the process  of conception”.



I get that the first baby will be a boy born Summer/Autumn 2011.  I feel that you will try for a lot of next year but be successful early in the year of 2011.  I then get the words “and then it is a girl” I enquired whether that means twins but get “no”.  But I do get that another baby will be born quite quickly after the first, within 15 months I am told, there is also a funny feeling that although the babies will be born separately they will in fact be twins!!!  I am not sure how to interpret that, but hope that it makes sense to you.



I immediately go back to the short term what needs doing now and that is that decisions need to be made about the geography, where you will be and who will you entrust with your baby, almost like what hospital you want to use.  These decisions are to be made in the next few weeks – really by the end of June.



I know that when you read this you will be disappointed, that you will have to wait so long, but I would not give up in the meantime, this will be the end of a process which all needs to take place, if that makes sense, in other words the process is like a journey and yes, you will get there but there are a few twists and turns in the meantime.  



I asked what was meant by twists and turns, and it is to do with the actual process of conception that will turn up some “interesting facts”!  Again I don’t quite know what I mean here, but that feels good, as if in going through the process of conception you find out why it hasn’t happened before, and because you will know why it hasn’t happened you can do something about it and “make it happen”.



I feel that you will “find out” towards the end of this year, hence the time delay in the baby arriving.



I can see a little girl that looks like you but with darker hair, almost dark brown, and a little boy who is quite a tall and well built lad with blonde spiky hair – almost blonde tipped.  I can see the little boy at about 7/8 and the little girl is about 5/6.  She is very delicate and very girly!  I get that you would love that.



Rebecca I hope that this has answered your questions.  I do feel really hopeful for you, but know that there is a little wait to come.  The last words I get are “be patient you will be very, very happy with the outcome”.



Although I had run out of time I did ask whether there was anything about any other aspect of your life and got “continue working hard, it is your focus and you need it”.  You are very good at your job, but because of wanting the baby so much, it sometimes feels a little jaded for you.  In the long term you will have the babies and the job!


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Kew - sounds  , good luck with it all.

mini mouse - ive seen lesely a few times, but some things were right but others v wrong. Also, ive recently split up with my Bf and she never saw that coming...... also i havent moved and i had my hysterectomy (she said i wouldnt have anymore surgery...) so dont know..    good luck.

I am seeing a lady i know next week who does Tarot Readings, for free (so i feel is genuine) i saw her 2 years ago and she was spot on, cant wait. Will keep u posted  

Jo x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey ladies

I have just bought a email reading off Lesley. I'll let you know what she says in a few days. 

Hope its good news
Natalie xxx


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Good luck!!!  
Susan
x


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

skybreeze -i had one last year it was really good.my nan came through on mine it was amazing.
                            best of luck with it let us know  

                                            lv marie76xx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks Marie and Susan! 

Marie.. Wishing you all the luck in the owrld sweetie.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Seeing this thread just made me read back through mine and I had it just over 2 years ago and she said I would have a child ( note she didnt use the word baby! ) in 2 to 3 yrs . Well C's adoption was all finalised in May so she was right on that  who would have guessed the way it all came about in that time hey 

xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

she said i would get pg in jan 20011    she said i had a journey to follow and i would have 2 babies, 1 from a fresh cycle and the other from FET. I'm now thinking she is right about 2011, but it makes me not want to do anymore tx until then    But i suppose without the tx we won't have a journey and won't get our BFP without it. 

Good luck Skybreeze, lets us know!!


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Suzie.. Thats good to know she was right, I was reading this thread yesterday and thought why not! 

Mini... Oh hun, honestly it must be disapointing BUT still its good news. Mind you if she says to me I wont have children until I am 35 I'll cry!!!   

Lesley emailed me and she will do my reading in about 3 days. So I'll let you know!
Natalie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Well Lesley has done my reading... Here is part of it, There was quite alot before but that was another question I asked. 
This question was.. 'Do you see children in our future, if so when?'
She said...

Moving onto the subject of children, I really feel that the right answer that you would like to hear is NOW! Although I actually don't see children arriving this minute, I really feel that both of you want them badly, it is again lovely to see that you are both absolutely wanting this the same, and are really excited by the prospects. I feel Natalie that you are beginning to worry about whether it will ever happen, but I want to say "please don't worry" because then your mind will play tricks on your body, to me it isn't a question of "will we have children?" it is more a question of "when are they coming?"

In answer to that I get is June/Sept is about the right time (I am fairly certain I mean 2010), I went through the months and get the feeling of Maybe for June and July, and Yes for August, September. I get that by then you "will be happy" but that amazes me because you are happy already.

I do also get a slight feeling of worry from Nigel's point of view, with regards to him biologically being the dad, but the answer is "that is being sorted now, and it will be fine". I am not sure whether that refers to a question he has had in the back of his mind, or because there is reason to worry, whichever, it is all sorted and I need not look back and dissect that because that is fine now, plans are in place and it is only a matter of time. This little worry is not worth worrying about any more.

I feel really strongly that Xmas and the New year are the times for you to get pregnant, I also feel that you will have 2 or 3 children, not because it isn't precise, but because I can definitely see two, but the third is a choice/dilemma. I get that sometimes when two are definitely coming to you but the final one will be decided by you and Nigel at the time as to whether you can cope with three and whether by the time you have your two, you still want the third.

Children are coming in the order: first one feels like a boy, the second like a girl but if you have the third, I see another boy, so I feel if you have three it will be 2 boys and 1 girl.

I know that you would love either, and Nigel would love a boy, but secretly you want a girl, so I feel that you will both be happy.

I am asking when the next child will come bearing in mind that one is June/Sept 2010, I get the next, the girl in 2012, born about two years after the first so approximately 18 months between them. I am asking about the third, but I get the answer "when the time is right".

Natalie when I do readings it is often for people in difficult relationships or having great problems, but I feel in the case of you and Nigel that it is more about saying "we are really, very happy now, but the children would be the icing on the cake". I also want to finalise with I know that you want the children NOW but THEY ARE ON THEIR WAY!!! I almost feel that I want to say your relationship is a showcase for triumph over adversity. By that I mean that all the difficulties have already happened and now it is time for you two to settle and be happy, knowing how hard you have worked for each other.

I know you will make a great mum, Natalie, even you know you will, and Nigel will be so supportive, you make a really lovely family. I love being able to do a reading for you with a really happy ending!!! 

I am really please with the reading, although some dont believe I do!! 
I relation to DH biologically being the dad, he has the worry that we wasnt compatable, as trying all this time and nothing. But we did get pregnant and it has rested his mind a bit. 
Our next IVF is due in October, but we have spoken about delaying until November.

Lesley kept going on about DH and I being happy, and its totally true. although we lost our baby a few weeks ago, it has bought us together even more. We are very lucky to have a relationship like we do. 
As for having 2/3 children, I think I might have to convince DH as he has told me he only wants one. I on the otherhand do want 2/3 children, am hoping once we have one he will give in and try for #2! 

So all in all I am happy and really glad I had it done. We will see what happen at the end of the year!
Natalie xxxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

awww what a lovely reading!! My Dh is nigel too!!


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

*Mini* said:


> awww what a lovely reading!! My Dh is nigel too!!


LOL Mini! I hope she is right!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

I hope mine is too, but i have to wait til 2011!   God only knows how we are going to afford tx til then,, also DH woulld of committed murder by then to his wife!!!


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi ya

Well I emailed Lesley back and said thank you, I also asked another question.
Which was...'With the pregnancy you see around Christmas, do you see us needing 'help' in concieveing?'

She said.... 
Hi Natalie, this is the quick reading to answer your question, when I get questions that are as serious as this, I will do another short reading, starting from scratch to get the answer, rather than just go with my first thoughts. As the matter in the question is of a medical nature, I have to remind you that I am only a medium and any medical matters should be referred to a Doctor. That said this is what I get in reply:

The answer that I get is NO, not any more, as if you have already had some help or advice for the both of you and that just needs time to "settle down" and then you will be ready. I feel that you can proceed "properly trying" later in the year, but not yet? Although I have to say Natalie, I actually don't have a clue what I mean by this, my nearest way of describing this would be as if:

You had been given medical help and advice already, you now had to wait for it all to settle down, and then you can try - I am not sure if that is any better than the last explanation. I feel that there is some time needed to just let things "get back to normal" and then you will be fine.

I asked the question again at the end, and again got NO as the answer. The reason you won't be getting pregnant before then (according to me as only a medium) is that everything needs to settle into a cycle and then it will be time.

So you have had the help already and just need time to see it through if what I am getting is correct.

Natalie, I hope that the answer makes sense. I wish you all the best with your family.

Well, having had a ERPC 4 weeks ago... everything is all messed up with relation to AF! Also I was told by my gyne not to trying again for 3 months. So I am really happy with her reading, saying that I dont think I'll cancel the IVF.... We will see what time brings.

Natalie xxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

No don't cancel your IVF, what will be will be!!


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I think your right, all plans are in place for October at the moment. 
I took the plunge today and accually book a follow up! Only a month or so to wait! 

How are you doing Mini?
Natalie xxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

I';m fine. The clinic rang asking if I wanted a follow up appt and needed to go private if i wanted more tx. Told them to stick it as i'm due another NHS cycle!!  

Got hangover today!!  

 for Oct!


----------



## BudgieSeed (Jan 22, 2009)

So, couldn't help myself, ordered reading from Lesley direct from her website, just a half hour email one.  How long did it take anyone who has done the same to get their reading?

Cheers me dears
Budgie


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Any news yet hun?? I waited 2 days for my reading.

Good luck
Natalie xxx


----------



## BudgieSeed (Jan 22, 2009)

I got my reading. It was quite long! Would try and post but I tink the computer would have a hissy! I didn't tell her that hubby is Australian and I'm a Kiwi, which may have been a mistake. As I said we're wanting to move to Australia and also to start a family but should we concentrate on one before the other. This is what I got sent:

The first question that I asked of my spiritual helpers (they help throughout the readings) is whether you should go to Australia first or have the family first. I get definitely family first, and will go on to explain why.

I feel that you are both strong family people yourselves and much as you are both prepared and excited by going to Australia and have been actively planning it for a couple of years, I feel that when you have your first child you will need to and want to be surrounding by family and friends. During your reading I get very much the word choice. You COULD go to Oz and have a baby but I feel that you would be home alone and very much missing your close friends and family.

I feel that you should put your timescales back a little and this is the order that I get for things (spiritual dates are always rough and approximate, they can be changed in terms of putting off the decision, but usually follow the sequence):

Decide to go for the baby - which I feel would be later this year, maybe September or October before you felt that the time was right

I feel that you would get pregnant in three or four months (quickly)

Have the baby next summer, and then give yourself a year after the baby is born.

Start planning the move for AFTER the baby is a year old.

I feel that would be the right time for you, because it would give you a year here with your friends and family and time to bond with the baby and be happy that you are a capable mum (there is no doubt that you would be, but again I get that you would question that if you were having a baby in Australia as you would feel so alone).

I feel that then your friends and family would be involved in that part of your life and in that child's life (I feel that the first child is a girl, but don't buy pink on my say so!!). The child would then be a point in the family that bonds you all together and you would be celebrating their first birthday here and the family would be happy. I feel that all the family and friends are behind you going, but don't actually want you to go, if that makes sense. They will find it a blow and giving them that year will make you feel happier about going too.

I feel that you would ALWAYS be continuing the planning but as your baby is approaching a year old, your husband would be starting to look for and apply for positions there, and you can take time to visit before you get pregnant/when you are pregnant so that you decide where in the country you want to be. I think that you already know, I feel that you have either been and seen where you want to be or have a picture in your minds eye, because I can see it too!

I have a couple of times put up the possibility of you going and then getting work for your husband and then you having a baby, but it just doesn't feel right on many counts, I feel that you would be lonely as said above, and that your husband would be better to wait until the economy lifts a little to get the best position in his field.


----------



## BudgieSeed (Jan 22, 2009)

Oops, that pink is a little light.  I did email her back and explained where DH and I are from and if that made a difference and she said No.  So, who knows.  Is different to the Cherie and Brooke readins I had, sort of...if my treatment does work in November then Baby would be due around August...(summer)...cherie said June/July....Brooke said April/May for conception?  Who knows!

Lesley never mentioned anything about treatment and I never said I was having any.  Didn't want to give too much away.

I did order a private Tarot reading from someone else that was expensive but very good...and that's all my psychic/tarot stuff done and dusted.  I'm not spending anymore money on it!


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Seems very interesting Budgie! I asked about Dh and I, and if she see children in my future... I said nothing about tx. 

What she said I have already posted, the thing with having readings is you take what you want from them. I went to Lesley because I needed reassurance that I would have a child soon. I was very low after losing my baby... and no one could give me an anwser... I thought lesley could help rest my mind. And she has... I am not saying that I will have a baby next year but I can still hope. 

Natalie xxx


----------



## BudgieSeed (Jan 22, 2009)

Natalie, that's the exact same reason I ordered the reading from Lesley too.  So out of all the ones I had, though they don't really agree on a time, at least they do all agree that I will have a child/chldren so that's what I'm focusing on! 

Good luck with your journey to motherhood!!

Carmen
xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

BudgieSeed said:


> though they don't really agree on a time, at least they do all agree that I will have a child/chldren so that's what I'm focusing on!
> 
> Good luck with your journey to motherhood!!
> 
> ...


Yep!! They do see children! I had a reading by Brooke a while ago, She said I would have a BFP by November.... SO maybe she meant this year?? who knows? Although I have had a BFP this year?! 

On another note, Lesley, Brooke and a lady I see in February all said I would have a boy first.

Watch this space!
Good luck with your DE cycle Carmen!
Natalie xxx


----------



## little1 (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Girls, im waiting on a reading too, i emailed a few questions and photos of me and DP but my first question was will we have children in the near future, i didnt mention IVF just kept it simple, but im scared now  ! Of all the readings i have ever had in the past say they dont see any children in the next 7 years this always took me to over 40 years old so i always took it that i would be childless . My next IVF is due in Jan/Feb sometime so i guess i will just have to be patient and wait to see what my reading says and how my IVF goes.
Lots of luck to you all in TTC


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

can anyone give me a link to look into this


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

W4M... Here is her website... http://www.lesleyanderson.com/ You can also find her on ebay... Is £15 for a email reading.

Little1.. I am sure it will be fine hun, let us know what she says.

Natalie xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## little1 (Mar 6, 2006)

I will do Natalie, i think we will be starting our next treatment at about the same time although im doing IVF. I emailed Lesely on Wednesday night so should hear by Monday will be constantly checking my mail over the weekend! Have a good weekend xx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Little1.. I am also doing IVF, for the 4th time!   Hope it was a good reading

Natalie xx


----------



## little1 (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi there girls it was quite a short email she said she felt rushed through the whole reading and wasnt sure why, maybe because i am impatient i was passing on my vibes!  , so here is some of it...

In answer to the question about you having children in the near future, I sort of feel confused, and almost want to say that is a trick question (not accusing you at all, just the way I feel), mostly because I feel that you KNOW you will be.  I am not feeling that the baby is coming today, but that it is already planned for the future and then I literally get the words “you will have to wait and see”, not because I don’t want to tell you the answer and timescale, but I think that is what you are saying to other people who are asking you “when are you having kids” and I think you are saying “we will just have to wait and see”, hope that makes sense?  It sort of feels like a Mantra, it is being said a lot, and you are not sure whether you believe it anymore, but I do!

I actually feel that this is all proceeding, or in process, I am not sure exactly how to explain that feeling but again hope it makes sense to you. I would interpret this that the having children is planned and organised and you are just waiting and seeing, till you can give that announcement.

If I am to put a date on this it would be Summer 2010 or the other word I got was SOON!  I do feel that you will be pregnant by Christmas and give birth next June/July (Possibly May, but I feel that is a little early).  I also feel that this is a girl.

There is a feeling here that you aren’t at all sure what to put first, career or motherhood, and that you WOULD put motherhood first if you had a date, but because you don’t a little part of you thinks don’t jump the gun, almost like you want to be reassured that you WILL be a Mum and a date so that you can plan accordingly.

I feel that you want reassurance that the motherhood bit will happen as I stated above, and that is confusing, because you want a career that you can do when you are a Mum with a new baby, eg “I want something to do” but not so that it takes over the whole new thing of being a Mum.

So will wait and see what happens!


----------



## BudgieSeed (Jan 22, 2009)

Well, I have my BFP (I feel like a bit of a fraud with it happening first treatment), current due date 2 August 2010.  Fingers crossed they keep sticking!  I'm probably a bit premature putting a ticker up, especially as I don't know how many are on board (i had a very vivid dream last night that I was looking at a scan of my uterus and there were 2), so maybe Cherie is the closest at this stage with potentially predicting twins around June/July.

watch this space!

Natalie, good luck for your next treatment my love, keep me posted!

xxx


----------



## Vaudelin (Jul 5, 2009)

I was just reading this thread as I have had a recent reading from Lesley.  I won't say though what she said until I am pregnant!

BudgieSeed - didn't Lesley say in July that she felt you would be pregnant in 3 or 4 months?  How accurate is that!!!!

x


----------



## BudgieSeed (Jan 22, 2009)

Vaudelin, yes she did...I guess I was counting the 3 or 4 months from September/October when she said we'd decide to try, not July...though she is only seeing one...at the moment myself and my Dr in Athens are thinking there is more than one on board...which could also mean Cherie is correct too  as she said that she saw 2 either close together or potentially twins...Brooke was completely out with May...


----------



## little1 (Mar 6, 2006)

Well Lesley is out on her dates for me because my IVF isnt starting until next year no way i will be pregnant by Christmas i have one tube removed and one clipped due to hydro's, so not sure what to think now will just have to wait and see i guess.
Good luck to you all in your journey sending lots of     thoughts to you all and congratulations Budgieseed you are so blessed 
xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

She was a year out of date for me! Said i would be pg xmas 2010!   also said i would have 2 children. that will happen if we win the lotery and if i have an age transplant due to old eggs! !


----------



## BudgieSeed (Jan 22, 2009)

Thank you Little1 I do feel very blessed.  I never expected it to work first time.

Little1 good luck for your treatment next year!


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

there is no set time in mediums eyes if she says feb/march for example it doesn't mean the next year,could be 2yrs later?.thats what she said in my reading i had last year ??.

                                          lv marie 76xxxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

yeah she said she can get the year wrong.  she predicted we would use donor sperm, and felt we should know and not be upset, I told her that we were using it so was no shock! I had another one done by someone else (can't remember name) and she said I would give birth in June gave me dates of 28-30th as dates to look out for! Hope i;m not in labour for 2 days as i am due on the 30th June!     she said it would be a girl!


----------



## babylove (May 25, 2006)

hi everyone,

i have been reading this thread and it made me get a reading from lesley and i must say it was very re assuring..whether it will come true is another matter but she says she feels next year is a very good year for us and predicts getting pg early nxt year (jan/feb)it will have to be feb/march coz thats when we are likely to start tx but who knows..we will see...apparently she sees this journey ending happily and that next year is the turning point for us..i can only but hope..she says its only a matter of waiting and everything is going to come together next year with bubs being born within that year as well..i have read a few posts of people who she has predicted for and i think she is not too bad..well, we will have to see wont we? roll on 2010 my year of triumph!hahaha!

xxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Even tho she said i will be pg by 2010 it did give me some hope. she said we will defo have a baby and will be genetically mine, (we were considering DE) so she does give you hope which is a good thing!


----------



## Vaudelin (Jul 5, 2009)

Congratulations to BudgieSeed and Mighty Mini on your BFPs - such fantastic news.  

BudgieSeed - when do you find out if it is a lovely singleton or double trouble?!  

I read about 10 old postings on this thread before getting my reading wth Lesley - she was very accurate with about 8 of them so quite a good success rate.  It will be interesting to see if mine comes true.  

x


----------



## Ronniecat (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi Guys

Does anyone have any updates on readings from Lesley?

I had a reading from her around May time this year.  I was quite specific about what I wanted her to look at in terms of us TTC because my hubby and I were unsure about doing a tandem cycle in Cyprus.  I wasn't looking for her to tell me what to do, just a bit of guidance really.

She told me she thought the tandem cycle (where the clinic uses your eggs and well as donor eggs) was our best way forward, and to give it some time for my hubby to 'come around' to the idea.  She saw us doing the tandem cycle November/December time.  She saw that I would be pregnant by this Christmas and it would be a boy.  She felt it would be the donor egg embryo that takes.

Well, after doing lots of research, and just having a gut feeling, we did the tandem cycle in Cyprus which my hubby was happy about.  I had EC on 30 November and a day 2 ET on 2 December.  I had 3 embies put back, one of my own and two of the donor lady's.  My embryo was only a 3 cell, and the doctor didn't really want to put it back because of the quality but I felt I had to just give it a chance.  The donor lady's embryo were 6 cells.

So, I get my OTD results next Thursday afternoon - eek!  Just wondering if anyone has any success stories for me to keep my PMA up? xxx


----------



## scoobylooby (May 13, 2008)

Hi Ronniecat,


I haven't checked on here for ages... i had a reading from lesley ages ago. Over a year ago. She told me i would have a baby perhaps late 2011 by donor IVF. I have to say at the time i thought although she got some things right... there was no way me and my husband were going to still be having treatment in 2011!!!


I sent her an e-mail asking for another reading.. saying that i would either be divorced or bankrupt by the end of 2011! but she stuck to her story! She said i would have more tests and that i would need careful monitoring during my pregnancy.


Again, i really couldn't see how i could have MORE treatment and thought that must be wrong....However..... I have been to a clinic in Athens in the last few months. They found some minor problems with my hysteroscopy and also found i have an incompetent cervix. I am actually planning to have donor egg IVF in the next month or so.


So.. although not pregnant yet.. a lot of what Lesley said might happen kind of has! having a baby late 2011 looks possible. I have had more tests and i will need careful monitoring with the cervix problem. So i am hoping she was right about the baby girl she predicted!


I hope you get wonderful news next week... i will keep an eye out! 


take care xxx


----------



## Ronniecat (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi Scoobs

Ooo how exciting!  I really hope your plans come to fruition.  Is it Serum you're going to?  If so, I've heard some excellent things about them, my friend is undergoing treatment there soon.

Lesley also gave me some details about my hubby and me, only things we would know really.  She said it was massively important for my hubby to have a baby with me (I'd accused him of not wanting to do it!), and that she knew I really want two children (which she was right about) but the trouble of getting one would make me change my mind (correct, I've decided I can't put us through this again).

So let's see what next Thursday brings......xxx


----------



## Ronniecat (Feb 25, 2010)

Hiya

I got my BFP so it looks like Lesley was right!!!  

XXX


----------



## Vaudelin (Jul 5, 2009)

Congratulations RonnieCat! x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Congratulations Ronnicat 
Scoobs I look forward to reading your good news too in 2011


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi

I am wanting to go to see a medium/clairvoyant can anyone recommend someone either in the Herts, Beds, Bucks, Essex, London, Kent area or who does phone or email readings please, obviously someone who has proven to be true.

Can anyone help please?

Thanks

F x


----------



## scoobylooby (May 13, 2008)

HI guys... i know this is not a thread that is looked at much... but just wanted to say i have just had my first BFP and Leslie was absolutely spot on!!! xxx


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Yeah!!! Huge congratulations to you scooby   
x


----------



## scoobylooby (May 13, 2008)

thanks twinkle xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Scooby x x


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi

Has anyone got Lesley's details please?

Fraggles


----------



## Jet (Jun 10, 2003)

Hi girls
Lesley sounds good, like Fraggles I would be interested in having a reading does anyone know how to contact her and cost?
thanks   
Jet


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

website 
http://www.lesleyanderson.com/
and on ebay
http://myworld.ebay.co.uk/lesleymedium/?_trksid=p4340.l2559

/links


----------



## Jet (Jun 10, 2003)

Thanks Shelley


----------



## Hebs (Sep 23, 2008)

Wow! Congratulations Scooby! I check in on this thread from time to time and it's great to see such good news! 

I had a reading from Lesley about 2 years ago and she said I would be 42 when I get pregnant and 43 when I have my baby boy. I was horrified when I read this 2 years ago because 42 seemed too old. Now it doesn't seem quite so bad!!!

Even if she's wrong, it has kept my hope alive and made me feel more content. She's a nice lady and I'd recommend her.


----------



## hart2hart (Jul 20, 2010)

Not sure if anyone is still around that has posted previousy only this thread.  Considering asking for a reading from Lesley, probably email, but wondered what option most of you had chosen.

Ronniecat- I see that you mentioned you were quite specific in your question.  It worries me a little though that if I am too specific it may sway what she answers or is it better to be specific.

Any help would really be appreciated.  I am at a crossroads in my life with regard to tx and just don't know which way to turn. Thinking that maybe a physic will either give me hope or make me see that this is the end for me      .


----------



## keyno1 (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi Hart2hart
First of all i was sorry to hear about your miscarriage. Hope your coping OK. I was just wondering if you had the reading from Lesley as i am also at a cross road in my treatment and really need some guidance as to which way to turn
X


----------



## lyns76 (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Hope you are all well.

just wanted to let you know that i had a reading from lesley last month and she is lovely.

Some parts were accurate although she didnt pick up at all that i had just had a failed IVf or that we need IVF to conceive.

I did ask the question about further children and she said that i would be expecting towards the end of this year or early next......not holding my breath.

I have had a few readings now and all of them say that i will have more children but NO-ONE has picked up that we need treatment?

Best of luck to everyone,

Lyns

x


----------



## Angels4Me (Apr 8, 2006)

Just thought I would add that the dates Lesley gave me for having a baby are actually my partners niece. Interesting but not about me      Lesley said I would have a bouncing baby boy by Christmas 2012, niece gives birth around that time, and she did have some difficulties conceiving


----------



## finchy (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi ladies, I had a reading from Lesley last year which was spot on - she got the correct month I got my BFP. Sadly that was an early m/c but she was right. I had another reading and she has predicted it working next time so everything crossed. I'd be specific in your questions tho, I said I needed ivf would it work and when - just to take any doubt out 

Good luck ladies x


----------



## finchy (Apr 13, 2011)

Sadly her second reading was wrong, another BFN for me


----------



## katehe (Mar 27, 2011)

Had an e mail reading a couple of weeks ago. She said we would need icsi but that it would work. I emailed back and said we had already had icsi and maybe she had just got her timings wrong. I said we were considering donor whilst still ttc. She did another reading and said we would try donor route in the summer but that I would find out I was naturally pregnant whilst at the clinic about to have treatment. So seems a bit of a contradiction that first I would have an icsi baby and now a natural? Also feels like she is covering all bases.
So, watch this space!!


----------



## lisse (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi,

Can anyone pm me with Lesley's contact details?

Thanks,

Lisse


----------



## Emms80 (Feb 22, 2012)

could someone let me know her details plse. would like a reading x


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi,

Does anybody still have Lesley's details?? I would really like a reading too. If u could PM me that would be great

Thank you


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

her names lesley anderson type her name into google


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks butterflykissess, that's great! Did you have a phone or email reading??

Not sure which would be best?

Does anybody else have any experiences??


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

I had an email one and it was rubbish. Nothing she said was right.


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hmm that's kinda what I'm thinking..., deffo a bit sceptical of an email reading...


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Dont waste your money


----------



## Dewey (Apr 15, 2011)

I had an email reading a couple of years ago now and she got a lot of it spot on. She said I would be pg in March, I was and she said it would be a boy and it is   

I asked very unspecific questions as I didn't want to give anything away and she picked up on needing tx and that it would be successful.

Love Dewey xx


----------



## surfgirl82 (Sep 24, 2011)

I had a reading from Lesley this week, I asked vague questions but my word was she spot on! You have to take these things with a pinch of salt but she certainly got a lot right in terms of our journey so far and some of what she said I had been told by another medium over a year ago. She seems a really nice lady & the reading was beautifully written


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Surf girl so did u get one online?? I did look into it but was slightly dubious about paying over the net? Does she ask u to ask x amount of questions??


----------



## AMAM (May 8, 2013)

Hello Ladies
I had a email reading from Lesley this week - I sent over a recent image for her to work with and my questions were very general not giving anything away. Her reading was great - very shocking saying things about me and things I have been thinking - no-one else knew. A few bits she was a little off but nearly all of it made sense. She has stated info about getting pregnant etc but I will remain sceptical on this I will have to wait and see fingers crossed  
All in all would recommend xxx


----------



## katehe (Mar 27, 2011)

So, just to say that I had a reading last year and she predicted I would be pregnant July/August and well, I'm not- :-(


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Just an update- had a reading from Lesley just after my cycle in July was cancelled, she said various things that were spot on and that she couldn't see any reason I couldn't get pregnant naturally and she saw me giving birth in May/June   I lost interest at this point. 
Roll on a month and there I was sat with a positive poas   I'm now due on 6th May
She also said that I'm going to have a boy so we shall see what May brings  

I remember speaking to DH about it when I had the reading and he told me it was a load of crap and insisted that I must have told her something. I hadn't told her anything aside from my name.

He is now eating his words and doesn't have an answer when I mention it


----------



## AMAM (May 8, 2013)

Congrats bambibaby12  -She said in my reading that she could defo see a baby by Sept 2014 and it would be a boy - its great to hear that she was right with your reading - gives us all some hope  xx


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks amam, I will be keeping everything crossed yours comes true too


----------

